# CALL OF DUTY: BLACK OPS



## Mr Owl (May 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSfWHD8tZQY&feature=youtube_gdata

LETS GOOOOOO!!! Fuck yes. Of course I didnt see any online gaming I still think it's gonna epic. HOOT!!


----------



## Yaril47 (May 25, 2010)

It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

I like the idea of putting this in the Vietnam/Cold War era.  Games haven't really explored this time period in great depth.  The only one that did it and was half-way decent was Metal Gear Solid 3, but that's not exactly the type of game you'd think of when you think about war in the 1970s.

Hopefully it'll be good.  And have Vietcong Zombies.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 25, 2010)

I'll get it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 25, 2010)

Duuuuuuuuude.  That looks way fun.  Frickin' crossbows!  :O



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I like the idea of putting this in the Vietnam/Cold War era.  Games haven't really explored this time period in great depth.  The only one that did it and was half-way decent was Metal Gear Solid 3, but that's not exactly the type of game you'd think of when you think about war in the 1970s.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be good.  And have Vietcong Zombies.



Fuck yes.  I'd love to have a Zombie gametype.  It's what makes World at War great.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 25, 2010)

It looks like a Michael Bay movie, ie: shit.


----------



## Seas (May 25, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> It looks like a Michael Bay movie, ie: shit.



Well, at least it's full of action and explosions to please the crowd. :V


----------



## Alstor (May 25, 2010)

Another game that comes out on my birthday.

November 9 was also the release of Halo 2.


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

This. Looks. Awesome. Anyone who continues to doubt Treyarch will totally have to answer to thiiiiiiiis. XD



Ishnuvalok said:


> It looks like a Michael Bay movie, ie: shit.



Well, not exactly, There's no mournful American flag.


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

Looks good, but I'll only play it if my bf buys it.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 26, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> It looks like a Michael Bay movie, ie: shit.



Will preorder highest level of special edition they come out with for this game if Will Smith and Martin Lawrence stand over dead Vietcong, building on fire behind them with explosions on either side, and Lawrence says "Shit just got real."


----------



## furvien (May 26, 2010)

so long as they have all the 'RA weapons ill get it 
finaly a COD in the cold war era!!!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 26, 2010)

Rahne said:


> Well, not exactly, There's no mournful American flag.



Seeing how CoD6 turned out, I bet we'll get to see plenty of American flags.


----------



## Debacle (May 26, 2010)

They should've waited a while before they brought out another, it seems like Modern Warfare 2 only just came out...


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 26, 2010)

Debacle said:


> They should've waited a while before they brought out another, it seems like Modern Warfare 2 only just came out...



They alway does this. 1 year before the release of the next in the serie.

Beside that, hey look! Another game I won't get!  
No seriously, if there's any game series I can't take seriously and won't accept to buy is CoD. I dislike the devs, 'cause they are money whore, worst then alots of other. Plus the fanbase of CoD is dumb (Not saying everyone in it is! So don't get mad at me, plus I can have my opinion, freedom of speech) Also, gameplay of their game is.... Boring? Hella boring. I have many more opinions toward their games. But hey! I'll stop this here.

Anyway. I have no problem with those who will buy it and play it! The only one I'll have problem with are (And alway will) those who think that airsoft is like cod6, or even those kid that think they are good at shooting and want to go in the army just 'cause of it.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 26, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> They alway does this. 1 year before the release of the next in the serie.
> 
> Beside that, hey look! Another game I won't get!
> No seriously, if there's any game series I can't take seriously and won't accept to buy is CoD. I dislike the devs, 'cause they are money whore, worst then alots of other. Plus the fanbase of CoD is dumb (Not saying everyone in it is! So don't get mad at me, plus I can have my opinion, freedom of speech) Also, gameplay of their game is.... Boring? Hella boring. I have many more opinions toward their games. But hey! I'll stop this here.
> ...



To me, the best game of all time will be Batman: Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 26, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> To me, the best game of all time will be Batman: Arkham Asylum.



You haven't played many games then. 

Try System Shock 2.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 26, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You haven't played many games then.
> 
> Try System Shock 2.



Ok.


----------



## Alstor (May 26, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Ok.


 *snicker*


----------



## CaptainCool (May 26, 2010)

the first call of duty was fun but ever since that one came out the series went downhill =/
and ever since micheal bay took over directing the game it has become mediocre at best >.>
im really not hyped for this, it will be the same old stuff just in a different setting. no thanks


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 26, 2010)

I liked the trailer for MW2.

Look how that turned out.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 26, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I dislike the devs, 'cause they are money whore, worst then alots of other. Plus the fanbase of CoD is dumb (Not saying everyone in it is! So don't get mad at me, plus I can have my opinion, freedom of speech)



Um, you do realize that Activision is the group responsible for pricing and shit and not IW, right?  I mean, there is difference between devs and publishers.  Oh, and don't go around using freedom of speech as an excuse to not get criticized.  Freedom of speech goes both ways pal, meaning you can speak your mind and I can reply telling you how stupid your opinion is.  :V



mystery_penguin said:


> I liked the trailer for MW2.
> 
> Look how that turned out.



Go on.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 26, 2010)

MW2 online sucked, so I'm probably not going to like this.


----------



## Armaetus (May 26, 2010)

Just another dime-a-dozen modern shooter.

Pass.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 26, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Um, you do realize that Activision is the group responsible for pricing and shit and not IW, right?  I mean, there is difference between devs and publishers.  Oh, and don't go around using freedom of speech as an excuse to not get criticized.  Freedom of speech goes both ways pal, meaning you can speak your mind and I can reply telling you how stupid your opinion is.  :V



I know, but remain the fact I dislike IW too for making such a bad series of games :V


----------



## R. Wolf (May 27, 2010)

If the campaign is good and takes me more than 2 hours to beat, I might get it.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 27, 2010)

Theres going to be Vietcong Zombies or sumthing like that.


----------



## Thallis (May 27, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> They alway does this. 1 year before the release of the next in the serie.
> 
> Beside that, hey look! Another game I won't get!
> No seriously, if there's any game series I can't take seriously and won't accept to buy is CoD. I dislike the devs, 'cause they are money whore, worst then alots of other. Plus the fanbase of CoD is dumb (Not saying everyone in it is! So don't get mad at me, plus I can have my opinion, freedom of speech) Also, gameplay of their game is.... Boring? Hella boring. I have many more opinions toward their games. But hey! I'll stop this here.
> ...



It's not really the devs fault. It's activision whoring the series out like they usually do. Bobby Kotick ruins good things.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 27, 2010)

Being as I wasn't really blown away by MW2, I don't really have much thought on this. My only thought was "did anyone else notice the dates except for me?"

MW2: 11-10-09
COD:BO: 11-09-10

Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> the first call of duty was fun but ever since that one came out the series went downhill =/
> and ever since micheal bay took over directing the game it has become mediocre at best >.>
> im really not hyped for this, it will be the same old stuff just in a different setting. no thanks



When the hell did Michael Bay direct any of these games?!


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 27, 2010)

Rahne said:


> When the hell did Michael Bay direct any of these games?!


 
Better question: when the hell did *anyone* direct a game?


Sidebar: Hey look! Another VO artist. Awesome!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 27, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Ok.



Good, enjoy one of the best games in existence.


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Being as I wasn't really blown away by MW2, I don't really have much thought on this. My only thought was "did anyone else notice the dates except for me?"
> 
> MW2: 11-10-09
> COD:BO: 11-09-10
> ...



I noticed that, too. They really like releasing these games around Rememberance Day. I wonder if that's intentional.


----------



## Taralack (May 27, 2010)

More than likely it's intentional. American patriotism and all that.


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> More than likely it's intentional. American patriotism and all that.



Yeah, _that_ actually pisses me off a bit. We're bordering on Medal of Honour here. However, I am happy that they include the British, too, of course. The Britiiiiiiiiiiiish.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 27, 2010)

Hoping the campaign is two player.  I loved that in World at War.  : D


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 27, 2010)

Thallis said:


> It's not really the devs fault. It's activision whoring the series out like they usually do. Bobby Kotick ruins good things.



The game isn't good either.


----------



## Jashwa (May 27, 2010)

Rahne said:


> When the hell did Michael Bay direct any of these games?!


He was probably making a jab at how Call of Duty is focused on big explosions and looking pretty instead of substance.


----------



## Debacle (May 27, 2010)

If Michael Bay was to direct a game it'd more than likely include a dramatic scene where you have to dive off a frozen glacier to escape a ridiculously large explosion...

... And then open a parachute with a shot of everything in the background exploding as the protagonist makes his cheesy escape, likely followed up by some well-thought out dialogue like:
"Looks like they're Toast... Yeaaaaaaah"


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 28, 2010)

Debacle said:


> If Michael Bay was to direct a game it'd more than likely include a dramatic scene where you have to dive off a frozen glacier to escape a ridiculously large explosion...
> 
> ... And then open a parachute with a shot of everything in the background exploding as the protagonist makes his cheesy escape, likely followed up by some well-thought out dialogue like:
> "Looks like they're Toast... Yeaaaaaaah"



Isn't that basically what happens in CoD6?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 28, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I like the idea of putting this in the Vietnam/Cold War era.  Games haven't really explored this time period in great depth.  The only one that did it and was half-way decent was Metal Gear Solid 3, but that's not exactly the type of game you'd think of when you think about war in the 1970s.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be good.  And have Vietcong Zombies.



Not sure if it was pointed out to you yet but it's not in said era. It's actually another modern installment.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not sure if it was pointed out to you yet but it's not in said era. It's actually another modern installment.



I disagree.  :V


----------



## Nollix (May 28, 2010)

Oh hooray, another dumbed-down console FPS with a neutered PC version.
CoD4 was the last good CoD.


----------



## Skittle (May 28, 2010)

R. Wolf said:


> If the campaign is good and takes me more than 2 hours to beat, I might get it.


Hahahhaa. Good luck with ANY shooter like that now adays. Every gamer has ADD apparently. Even RPGs are getting shorter, or just full of boring ass filler to make it longer (FFXIII). Even Dragon Age was short by older standards. Just sucks. I like games that actually have a story or build one, yes, shooters can do this dammit.


----------



## Skittle (May 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not sure if it was pointed out to you yet but it's not in said era. It's actually another modern installment.


No it's not. It is a Cold War era game. Activision kept the Call of Duty name but can't have anything past the Cold War I believe. IW got the Modern Warfare name AND time period.


----------



## Rahne (May 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He was probably making a jab at how Call of Duty is focused on big explosions and looking pretty instead of substance.



Well, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare was pretty big on substance, story, and narrative. Modern Warfare 2 was less so.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 29, 2010)

skittle said:


> Hahahhaa. Good luck with ANY shooter like that now adays. Every gamer has ADD apparently. Even RPGs are getting shorter, or just full of boring ass filler to make it longer (FFXIII). Even Dragon Age was short by older standards. Just sucks. I like games that actually have a story or build one, yes, shooters can do this dammit.



Honestly, I don't want the gigantic long RPG's of the past. Remember Daggerfall? 

If you attempted to cross from town A to town B manually, it would take two IRL weeks.


----------



## Skittle (May 29, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Honestly, I don't want the gigantic long RPG's of the past. Remember Daggerfall?
> 
> If you attempted to cross from town A to town B manually, it would take two IRL weeks.


I dun mean stupid shit like that, I mean a nice complex story. Dragon Age was beautiful but there were some parts that they coulda expanded.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 29, 2010)

skittle said:


> I dun mean stupid shit like that, I mean a nice complex story. Dragon Age was beautiful but there were some parts that they coulda expanded.



As long as the story isn't so complex it makes you question the game world's very existence (MGS2) or stop paying attention to the story. But yes, I would like to see more complex games. Most games this generation have been dumbed down a lot.


----------



## Skittle (May 29, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> As long as the story isn't so complex it makes you question the game world's very existence (MGS2) or stop paying attention to the story. But yes, I would like to see more complex games. Most games this generation have been dumbed down a lot.


Most gamers have dumbed down too. "IT HAS GOOD GRAPHICS! IT MUST BE A GOOD GAME!"


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 29, 2010)

skittle said:


> Most gamers have dumbed down too. "IT HAS GOOD GRAPHICS! IT MUST BE A GOOD GAME!"



Yeah, although what most people deem as "good graphics" right now seems to be MW2. Which is strange, because there's nothing remarkable about MW2's graphics. 

Killzone 2 on the other hand, impressed me. Uncharted 2 didn't though. 

Crysis still wins, but then again that's a tech demo, not a game :V


----------



## Runefox (May 30, 2010)

I find it hard to get excited about a game that's going to be released by what's likely to end up being Treyarch (whose CoD games have always been shit) and will never be touched by IW proper ever again. Add in ActiBlizzard's influence in the game design, the very tight timetable and the general amount of suck overall and you've got a horrible formula. CoD is already dead.


----------



## ForeverAfter (May 30, 2010)

I am extremely dissappointed in the graphics. I adored WaW because of it's gritty and dark graphics, y'know, depicting WAR. Something not bright, not colorful, and not pretty. (Unlike what IW has down with MW) I felt like Treyarch kicked IW's ass all over the place with realism. You could you know, shoot through walls with ease, if you heard loud footsteps, it meant that someone was actually near you not half way across the effing map, attention to detail was epic and last but not least.. my disturbingly favorite part.. the gore. 

I was crushed when I found out if I chucked a grenade at someone on MW, his limbs would stay intact and he would just.. fall, unlike WaW.

But, about Black Ops... I don't really have high hopes for it. I feel like Treyarch half assed it tried to copy the bright colors of MW and what not. 

And.. a cross bow? Really? =X 

I'll probably end up getting it anyway, just BECAUSE I've always liked Treyarch more than Infinity Ward, but I doubt I'll be going to the midnight release =/


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 30, 2010)

ForeverAfter said:


> And.. a cross bow? Really? =X



Crossbows are very silent weapons. Far more silent than any firearm. There are many special forces groups around the world that use crossbows. India's MARCOS is a good example.


----------

